# Welcome Valkyrie



## Roman'sGirl1975 (Mar 11, 2016)

My husband and I missed having 3 German Shepherds after we lost Hailie last summer. I was looking on line and getting discouraged by the prices that people wanted for their puppies and had had two dogs get sold out from under me as well as been scammed twice. I saw an add the weekend before Valentines day on a local barter page on face book for my area a local breeder had a litter of German Shepherd puppies for sale for $250 so I told my husband about them and texted the breeder who allowed us to come out on Monday the day before Valentines day to look at them. I honestly expected my husband to tell me no that we couldnt get a puppy so I didnt get too excited about going to see them. We had decided that if we saw even the hint of a puppy mill we were going to walk away without even seeing the puppies. After getting lost a couple times due to the way the new interstate was run really making a mess of the area we arrived and the kennels were stunning they had heavy oak or some other hard wood floors spaced just far enough apart that the dogs urine and feces could fall through onto trays under the pens and those trays can be pulled out and cleaned several times a day. The dogs are still used for herding dogs and are fit, healthy, happy dogs. The puppies were social fat little fur balls and the breeder took a great deal of time with us. My husband only had $125 on hand and asked while I played with the two females he had left if we could give him that down on the puppy I chose and we come back out the next day to give him the rest and he said sure. Then he asked which puppy I wanted and I picked the biggest of the last two females. He turned to tell his younger son to put her papers up then turned back to me and said "why dont you go ahead and take her home with you tonight and bring me the rest of the money tomorrow and you can pick up her papers tomorrow." So we paid him the $125 down and brought Valkyrie home with us. The next day we took him the rest of the money and picked up her papers. Her date of birth is 12/8/2016 and she is an absolute doll baby. She is supposed to be a family puppy but she loves being at the foot of the bed close to me.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

she looks very sweet! congrats!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations, she is a doll!!!!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup! Congrats and it was meant to be!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Aww she's gorgeous! She looks so dainty.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie. She looks like a little girl. Looking forward to seeing and hearing your adventures.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

What a great story and such a pretty pup!


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

What a pretty little girl! Congrats!


----------

